# Cherokee County 2016



## GAbuckhunter88

Who all is hunting Cherokee County this  year? We picked up some property up there for the first time this year.


----------



## craig barnett

Hunt in Macedonia. You having any luck.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

I'm over off of 20 west of Canton. Haven't taken anything but been seeing deer pretty much every sit.


----------



## NickNock24

I have only been seeing does off 20 in canton.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Seen a few small bucks, nothing to get excited over.


----------



## lildorris00

*South Cherokee/Fulton Line*

Only sat a few times this year but just a few small does.  No acorns to speak of.


----------



## craig barnett

Killed 9 pointer this morning necked swelled and hocks stinking.


----------



## lildorris00

Pics?


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Buddy killed an 8 Saturday mornin. I saw a 5pt, big 6pt, and 7 does over the course of the weekend. Had to deal with running off trespassers which is never fun, about ruined my buddies hunt until he got the 8!


----------



## Fbreezy

Has anyone been on any of the WMA property in Cherokee or Bartow yet this year? I don't have anywhere to hunt other than that, but really don't like dealing with how crowded they get. Just wondering if I'm wasting my time if I go out in the morning.


----------



## Glenn

Fbreezy said:


> Has anyone been on any of the WMA property in Cherokee or Bartow yet this year? I don't have anywhere to hunt other than that, but really don't like dealing with how crowded they get. Just wondering if I'm wasting my time if I go out in the morning.



I hunt a Archery only in Cherokee County...just go deep and leave the crowds behind you.

Anyone ever tried to get permission to hunt the property owned by the Hospital in Canton? They seemed to be based out of Nashville, TN and I would imagine they would deny any hunting even if it is just archery.

Saw a bunch of deer on the road behind Target...


----------



## craig barnett

Guess it's dead. No one posting anything.


----------



## Glenn

craig barnett said:


> Guess it's dead. No one posting anything.



Still seeing action near Ball Ground with lots of chasing, just wish I had a gun in my hand instead of a bow.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Anybody still hunting?


----------



## jimmyb

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> Anybody still hunting?


Going to try Fri, Sat. If I don't see a shooter maybe I'll get lucky and catch my trespasser and tree stand thief. They posted my tree stand,lol.


----------



## lildorris00

I will be in woods Saturday morning.  Saw a few bucks crossing the roads over the past week.  Maybe this cold front will get them feeling frisky.


----------



## NickNock24

I haven't been seeing any deer in south Cherokee lately


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Hunted Saturday evening and knocked down a decent boar. Wasn't what I was after but we are trying to get as many as we can off the property.


----------



## austanj

Need help?


----------



## craig barnett

Who still hunting. In tree in creek bottom. Been slow. Any one seeing anything.


----------



## NickNock24

I've been seeing late movement around 11AM in Cherokee


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Checked my cameras and showing movement from 9am-11am


----------

